# The Golf Club Umbrella?



## voltmoie (Aug 7, 2008)

Just ran across one of these at a local golf shop and was wondering if anyone had ever used one. It looks cool so I was just curious.


Golf Club Umbrella, Golf Umbrellas <- this is the link?


Also, any suggestions on a new putter? With so many darn choices I'm lost!!!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

welcome to the forum thats a pretty cool umbrella but as for what putter to get search around the forum for ideas but in the end it comes down to what you feel comffy with.


----------



## voltmoie (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks, I'll dig around a bit!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thats cool if you can't find the answers to your question just start a new thread and I'm sure you'll get lots of answers and I'll say sorry now for me and brokentee going off topic.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

That is a cool umbrella.
But in my opinion a brolly is a brolly, whether it be a top of the range one or one you find in a charity shop.
As long as they keep you dry, who is to complain? :laugh:


----------

